# Deer sinew removal, tutorial and pics.



## Nicodemus

This is the way I remove the backstrap sinew from a deer. Although the tool I`m usin` is made from a deer legbone, an dull butter knife will do. Don`t use a sharp blade knife though.

When you have the skin off the deer, make two cuts, one on either side of the backbone, all the way from one end of the backstrap, to the other end, let the blade slide against the bone. Then remove the thin membrane coverin` the entire area. You van see the sinew, it`s the silver tendon that lays on top of each backstrap. With the bone tool, insert it at the wide end of the sinew, just up from the hindguarter, and push it out throught the cut against the backbone. Grasp the tool with both hands, and put your thumbs firmly aginst the sinew. Work it free, up to the hindquarter first. Now work it free down towards the front shoulder. With a swift jerk, you can yank it free at the front shoulder. Then, cut it free at the hindquarter. Carefully scrape it clean of what little meat is lfet on it, set in the sun for an hour or two so it will dry. It will then be ready for use.

If any part of the process ain`t clear, just holler.  There are around 27 pics, here so ya`ll hang on till I get em on here.


----------



## Nicodemus

....


----------



## Nicodemus

......


----------



## Nicodemus

.......


----------



## Nicodemus

............


----------



## CAL

Now,that is pretty dang interesting there Nick!I guess you put it somewhere to dry now for use later?


----------



## Nicodemus

Yea CAL, it won`t take but a couple of hours, at the most to dry good enough for use. Better keep it outa reach of varmints though. They`ll eat it up, right quick!


Also, even if you have no use for the sinew, it cleans up the backstrap so it`s ready to cook.


----------



## DRB1313

That's awesome Nick! You are the Man!
Who's those hulligans you got with ya? and who got the deer?


----------



## Nicodemus

David, Nugefan shot the deer, and T-Bug took all the pics. This was at the Muddyfest hunt this weekend.


----------



## JustUs4All

That looks like one of Corey's knives, nice.


----------



## Nicodemus

It`s one of Sharpeblades` knives.


----------



## bam_bam

Nice tutorial nic, thats some puty sinew


----------



## WoodUSMC

Nic!Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

nick i would like to meet you. i bet you are full of wisdom and knowledge.


----------



## The Original Rooster

robbie the deer hunter said:


> nick i would like to meet you. i bet you are full of wisdom and knowledge.



Careful Robbie, you'll give him the big head! But yes, he is full of knowledge and I learn something new every time I'm around him.


----------



## Jake Allen

Thanks Nic. Easier to understand when I see the pictures.
I am still ripping too much meat off the top of the loin. 0 for 2 lately for useable sinew, but it sure cleans up the loins.
The next one will be the charm. I'll dry and save the sinew for ya.


----------



## danmc

Nic, thanks for the pics.  I've been wanting to know about this.  Still looking for that first deer but I'm trying to cram as many pics into my head as possible so I'm not too under-prepared when I finally shoot one.

Once dry, can you just store the sinew at room temp?  Should you salt it or freeze it?

Thanks
-Dan


----------



## Nicodemus

Dan, once dry, it will be fine without doin` anything else to it.


----------



## hc521v

What are some of the better uses for sinew? I'm going to salvage the next one I get.


----------



## crackerdave

That's some mighty fine knife work,Nick!


----------



## SilverbulletJR

That's the question I wanted to ask....what is "sinew" used for?





hc521v said:


> What are some of the better uses for sinew? I'm going to salvage the next one I get.


----------



## Daedalus357

Thanks Nic, I've been wondering how to get the sinew from a deer. Its dead useful, from making bows to many other things.


----------



## Handgunner

Some kind of neat right there!!!!  I need to gather me some more up!


----------



## smpmaan

*you need to write a book!!!*

Finally,,, someone who actually knows sinew, your the man  Nic. Thanks so much for the pics you made my day! I have 2 questions ,, #1 can or do you need to rehydrate it later if stored for a long time and #2,,  Do you hang out with jeremiah Johnson??


----------



## bigox911

Nice Nic...any idea what to do if we don't have one of those handy bone tools?


----------



## lilPoole

butter knife will work needs to be stiff though


----------



## BIGABOW

thanks Nico


----------

